# Islander 28 Manual



## doja112500 (Oct 27, 2012)

I am in the process of purchasing a 1976 Islander 28. I was wondering if anyone could help locate an owner's manual. Also, the boat has, what appears to be, the original Atomic 4. Can someone help with an owner's manual for that too?


----------



## doja112500 (Oct 27, 2012)

I found the Atomic 4 manual at:
l-36.com/Atomic4/a4manual2.pdf


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Did you ever find any information on the Islander 28's? I can't seem to find an owner's group. I'm a prospective buyer, and interested in learning more.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Lots of links within these sites to various isl;ander owners...many are 36 but there ares ome 28. They may have information on I28 groups in California and thew West Coast. When my wife and I were out in San Diego last year we say many (over 200) of them in the marinas

Islander - SailboatOwners.com

Islander 36 Association, sailing, racing, cruising and maintaining sailboats

Links

islandersailboats : Islander Sailboat Forum

Islander Sailboat Photo Gallery, I

Islander 37 Sailboat Association | Information and Resources for Islander 37 Sailboat Owners and Friends


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Dave! I had been looking too specifically; I was trying to find an I28-specific group.


----------



## doja112500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Another individual, Fodder, had a 1978 Islander 28 manual and put a web link into a message. I can't find the original message, but I was able to download a copy of the manual.

If you go to the discussion thread "islander 28 owners manual" started by Bar1, you will find Fodder's link.


----------



## rstackjd (Feb 17, 2012)

Not sure if you ever found what you are looking for - but if you go to boatdujour "dot" com there is a link for an Islander 28 manual. (I can't post the link because I don't have enough posts yet)


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

guys-
I spent a lot of time on an I28 and AFAIK there never was an owner's manual. There really isn't a lot to be put in a manual. There's the engine, and the stock electrical wiring was fairly primitive, and tankage and waste were pretty much simple and very likely to have been modified over the years. 
I'd suggest just doing a stem to stern inspection, note conditions, keep a cardfile or whatever format makes you happy. And hang plugs on the thru-hulls at the same time.

There's just not a lot there that's not pretty much bog simple.

The big Islander web site came and went, you might find most of it still in the wayback machine at Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine


----------



## rstackjd (Feb 17, 2012)

I guess ten posts was the magic number - here's the link. It works becasue I just downloaded the Manual for my "new to me" I 28

Islander 28 Manuals ? Boat De Jour

Bob


----------



## doja112500 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks, Bob. I had found the Du Jour site and the manual. And......like hellosailor said about the I-28 sailboat in general, the manual is pretty basic, too. Still, being new to sailboating and my 1976 I-28, the manual is still helpful to me. Thanks, again, everyone! Happy sailing!


----------



## Catherine McAran (Jun 29, 2017)

I am heading there tomorrow. What kinda of sailing is nearby or enroute back to Michigan?


----------

